# Laptop Screen Question - Yellow Tint



## dancingalone

I have an aging Thinkpad R60 that I still use.  It's been a good friend to me over the years and I run Linux on it which explains why it hasn't been relegated to a recycle pile yet.  

However, of late the screen has taken on a decidedly yellow tint which makes text hard to read.  I've connected the laptop to an external monitor and the color is fine there, so I think the problem is with the panel.  Anyone have experience with this?  Is there a cheap repair or do I just have to replace the entire screen?  The poor thing is so old, it doesn't make much sense to dump even $60 into it, and that seems to be the going price for a recycled replacement LCD without including labor.


----------



## Carol

You can try tweaking/updating the graphics drivers to make sure its not a color calibration issue....but most likely the yellow tint is from a backlight going bad.


----------



## dancingalone

Carol said:


> You can try tweaking/updating the graphics drivers to make sure its not a calibration issue....but most likely the yellow tint is from a backlight going bad.



It's running the latest stuff out of the Ubuntu 12.04 repository.  As far as tweaking the driver, I don't really have the technical expertise to do that.  

Thanks for the hint.  I guess I'll research whether it is possible to just change the backlight only on a R60.


----------



## Carol

dancingalone said:


> It's running the latest stuff out of the Ubuntu 12.04 repository.  As far as tweaking the driver, I don't really have the technical expertise to do that.
> 
> Thanks for the hint.  I guess I'll research whether it is possible to just change the backlight only on a R60.



If your driver offers a color calibration utility, that will rule out whether the colors are off...thats what I meant by tweaking.


----------



## gregtca

It will be either the screen or invertor going bad, since you said you are not tech skilled , and it's an old unit , you could get the parts replaced , but prob not worth the time or cost , just buy another old notebook of someone or eBay, use the IBM till it goes then replace the unit ,

Regards 
greg


----------



## Sukerkin

Aye, back-light was my first guess as soon as I heard the symptoms.  I think you'll find that the repair cost could well be higher than the poor old device is worth - I am always sad when a work-horse bit of kit finally has to be put out of it's misery .


----------



## dancingalone

Sukerkin said:


> Aye, back-light was my first guess as soon as I heard the symptoms.  I think you'll find that the repair cost could well be higher than the poor old device is worth - I am always sad when a work-horse bit of kit finally has to be put out of it's misery .




Indeed.  The Thinkpad has some sentimental value for me.  It's traveled with me across the world and was my constant partner when I did some of my best work in my former career.  

It appears as I can replace the inverter and backlight separately on this model.  I'll buy the parts and make it a weekend project when I have some free time.


----------



## Xue Sheng

hook it to an external momitor and see if yuo have the same issue. If you do the Graphics processor is going belly up


----------

